# Morrison Springs?



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

Has anyone dove it recently? I know it has rained a good bit recently, so how is the clarity? I am wanting to dive it this weekend to check my gear out for this summer. Any reports would help. Thanks guys.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

The last I heard, it wastemporarily closed by the county due to high bacteria counts. This happened becauseof runoff caused byheavy rains. Thislast round of rain hasn't helped, I'm sure. 

I've dived it a couple of times in the lastfew weeks and it was beautiful. You will love it when they open it back up.


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

That sucks. Is Vortex open?


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

I live right up the road from Vortex and yes its open but Morrison is still closed due to the bacteria....the river has been up for a while which makes it nasty and poor viz and is back above flood stage again and still rising. Prolly be a little while till its good again. Mickey


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks guys. That sucks! Was looking forward to blowing some bubbles.:banghead


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

> *wirebiter (5/27/2009)*That sucks. Is Vortex open?


Last Sunday, viz at Vortex was about 3 feet unless you went down into the cavern. The buoys marking the pads wereunder two feet of water from flooding. Vortex clears up fast and should be OK with a couple days without rain. Have you considered Pickens?


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

i stopped by Morrisons yesterday on the way to Orlando. It was open but it was flooded out.


----------

